# Bulk Rub: buy or make?



## golfpro2301 (Aug 11, 2015)

Hello everyone. Football season is right around the corner and I have been selected to cater my local highschool football games. Will be doing pork sandwiches, boiled peanuts, and hot dogs. Probably be doing 300-500 sandwiches depending on the game. I have made and bought many rubs for competition and I found Everglades rub to be really good and you can doctor it pretty easily. Have won most of my awards with that rub. I have 8 games I have to cook for this year and was thinking about getting the Case of rub from Everglades for $140. This is (5) 5lb jugs or doing a bulk batch of Jeff's Rub. I started out with Jeff's rub a few years ago when I started competing and really liked it. havent made it in a long time. After buying all the spices which do you think would be more cost effective. I plan on cooking 15-18 butts each game.


----------



## venture (Aug 11, 2015)

For bulk rub, I prefer to make, seal tightly and store for numerous future uses.

For some items there are perfectly good products you can purchase.  The problem with them is that you can spend a lot of money finding the ones you like for different applications. The purchased ones also have a limited shelf life if not properly stored, and with all, it is only for a reasonable period of time.

One man's opinion.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 12, 2015)

That Everglades Rub is $5.60 per Pound. I don't think you can do better making Jeff's Rub unless you find a wholesale source where the main spices are in the $3-4 per pound range. At Myspicesage.com, for 5Lb of Paprika is $50 ($10/Lb), Granulated Garlic is $45.25 ($9/Lb). Making your own may not be cost effective here...JJ


----------



## sfprankster (Aug 12, 2015)

Here's a source for spices/herbs in San Francisco that has reasonable prices *SF Herb Co.  *

Or an organic source that isn't overly pricey *Mt Rose Herbs *


----------



## wimpy69 (Aug 12, 2015)

All valid points above. Mainly shelf life and cost effective. Brown sugar can harden which can add extra work when applying. But overall ease of application and storage over the season makes the $140 worth it. It's proven before in comp and what you don't use is still sealed. JMHO.


----------



## mummel (Aug 12, 2015)

Im a big fan of the Pork Barrel BBQ rub they have at Costco for $5.  Only has 12% salt.


----------



## golfpro2301 (Aug 12, 2015)

I will have to try that Pork Barrel rub. I went ahead and ordered case of Everglades. I love that rub. sweet with decent heat at the end. Now the key is making it last for a while. I cant remember how much I used on the 100 person party I catered a month ago. I know I coated them pretty good but may sacrifice a little coverage on these.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 12, 2015)

wimpy69 said:


> All valid points above. Mainly shelf life and cost effective. Brown sugar can harden which can add extra work when applying. But overall ease of application and storage over the season makes the $140 worth it. It's proven before in comp and what you don't use is still sealed. JMHO.


Drying the Brown Sugar eliminates any clumping issues. Spread on a sheet pan and left out overnight does well or I bake it about 15 minutes at 200°F does a quick job...JJ


----------



## jcollins (Aug 12, 2015)

I like to vac seal and freeze my home made rub if it has brown sugar in it keeps it from clumping up but on the other hand you could just make up your rub store it in an air tight container without the brown sugar mixed in yet then when your ready to use it just add the sugar to it but at the costs Chef JJ listed above it just dont make since to waste money and time with a homemade rub if you can buy one you like just as good for less


----------



## jarjarchef (Aug 15, 2015)

How many pounds do you feel you need to make? Depending on how elaborate your rub recipe is you should be able to get most items at a restaurant depot or style store. $5 a pound for a rub is a bit high too me for a rub you need to spend more to doctor...... I would make my own....


----------



## jarjarchef (Aug 15, 2015)

Sorry forgot the brown sugar part.......
As Chef said you can dry it and that works very well. I removed brown sugar a long time ago and now use sugar in the raw instead......


----------



## golfpro2301 (Aug 15, 2015)

I only doctor it up for chicken. I use a another rub with it on ribs and just use it plain for pork so I will be using rub only for these games no doctoring. I priced it and couldnt make Jeffs rub for cheaper. I can get spices cheap online but shipping cost will kill me


----------

